# Destroyer Trilogy: free for 5 days only



## Brian G Turner (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm pleased to announce that the Destroyer Trilogy, a SF mystery which is published today, is free to download for all sffchronicles members through Amazon from Wednesday until Sunday:




 

 




_Jaigar expected to wake up after thirty years to start building a new world in another star system. Instead, he finds himself one of a handful of survivors on an abandoned colony ship.

With no food or water, and only emergency power, his first challenge is to keep everyone alive. The next is to try and understand their situation, by figuring out what happened to the original crew and other colonists.

But Jaigar will find himself in more danger than he expects, especially when each of the other survivors has a secret that could help him - or kill him._


*Book 1: Destroyer

Book 2: Survivor

Book 3: Insurrection*


You can download the full trilogy here:

Amazon.com: Amazon.com : Brian G Turner Destroyer Trilogy
Amazon UK: Amazon.co.uk : Brian G Turner Destroyer Trilogy
Amazon Canada: Amazon.ca : Brian G Turner Destroyer Trilogy
Amazon Australia: Amazon.com.au : Brian G Turner Destroyer Trilogy
Amazon France: Amazon.fr : Brian G Turner Destroyer Trilogy
Amazon Germany: Amazon.de : Brian G Turner Destroyer Trilogy
Amazon Netherlands: Amazon.nl : Brian G Turner Destroyer Trilogy

*If you read any of the books, a short review posted to Amazon/GoodReads would be very much appreciated (even a single sentence, saying whether you liked it or not, is great!). *

_EDIT: Amazon Canada hasn't yet updated with the Kindle version of *Destroyer*. Also, the paperback for Insurrection hasn't yet migrated to all Amazon websites._


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 19, 2020)

And here was I thinking I was reducing my to-read list.

I'll download this shortly, but it'll take me a while to get to it.


----------



## nixie (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks Brian, downloaded.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 19, 2020)

Also, tweet a thingummydoodle and I'll RT it.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Aug 19, 2020)

Downloaded. Thank you for your generosity! I'll definitely leave a review.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh happy day!  I've been so eager to see this story in its final form, I'll be downloading it at once.


----------



## kythe (Aug 19, 2020)

I downloaded it, but can't guarantee I will get to it right away.  Thank you!


----------



## Rufus Coppertop (Aug 20, 2020)

Downloaded. Thanks Brian.

It gives me an idea! I think I'll do the same with my own soon-to-be-finished work.


----------



## Ashaman (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks Brian. 
Downloaded and will get to it as soon as I finish Gavin Smith's The Veteran


----------



## Toby Frost (Aug 20, 2020)

Cheers Brian. I remember you putting some of this up in critiques ages ago.


----------



## JP91306 (Aug 20, 2020)

I went to the Amazon site, but the DL appeared to be ONLY for "kindleunlimited" users. What am I doing wrong ? (I do have a PRIME account, but that doesn't seem to be the key.  Thank you.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you @Brian G Turner . Look forward to reading them.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Aug 20, 2020)

JP91306 said:


> I went to the Amazon site, but the DL appeared to be ONLY for "kindleunlimited" users. What am I doing wrong ? (I do have a PRIME account, but that doesn't seem to be the key.  Thank you.


The link provided is for the complete trilogy. If you go to the individual books, you can download them without unlimited.


----------



## saulfan (Aug 20, 2020)

Brian - many many thanks for making these available - it is hugely appreciated.

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## Omits (Aug 20, 2020)

Many thanks. Will read while in hospital.


----------



## JadeW (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Wyld-Cat (Aug 20, 2020)

Interesting !
Gotta pat $11.99 for Destroyer, and free for Kindle users for the other two.or pay the $11.99 each for paperbacks. !
But don't you have to pay for Kindle readers, a fee ?

Not quite free for me in Canada !     Oh well ??


----------



## eleeart (Aug 20, 2020)

Excellent , thank you!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 21, 2020)

JP91306 said:


> I went to the Amazon site, but the DL appeared to be ONLY for "kindleunlimited" users. What am I doing wrong ? (I do have a PRIME account, but that doesn't seem to be the key.  Thank you.



Click on the "buy" link  for "0.00" underneath - that should do it. 



Wyld-Cat said:


> Interesting !
> Gotta pat $11.99 for Destroyer, and free for Kindle users for the other two.or pay the $11.99 each for paperbacks. !
> But don't you have to pay for Kindle readers, a fee ?
> 
> Not quite free for me in Canada !     Oh well ??



I'm really sorry for the issue with Amazon Canada at the moment - the ebook is simply delayed, as for some reason Amazon.ca thought _Destroyer _was a public domain work and refused to stock the ebook. However, I've been chasing this up via support and expect it to go up very soon. Even after Sunday, _Destroyer _will only be $0.99 anyway.


----------



## TheClockmaker (Aug 21, 2020)

Wow! I've never read anything from you, but I am so grateful for your generosity! The trilogy is added to my Kindle. Will take a while to get to it, but I promise I will. Also sharing this on social media for better reach. Cheers, Brian!


----------



## austin_cambridge (Aug 22, 2020)

I don't own a Kindle, nor do I know anything about the reading format.  Without a Kindle can it still be downloaded and read?


----------



## Parson (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks Brian! Will give it a go by and by.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 22, 2020)

Austin, not tried this myself as I have a Kindle but I'm pretty sure you can get apps (free, I think) that enable you to read Kindle e-books on PC or via mobile.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 22, 2020)

@Wyld-Cat and @elvet - _Destroyer_, book 1, Kindle version, is finally available on Amazon.ca. 




__





						Destroyer (Destroyer Trilogy Book 1) eBook : Turner, Brian G: Amazon.ca: Kindle Store
					

Destroyer (Destroyer Trilogy Book 1) eBook : Turner, Brian G: Amazon.ca: Kindle Store



					www.amazon.ca
				






austin_cambridge said:


> I don't own a Kindle, nor do I know anything about the reading format.  Without a Kindle can it still be downloaded and read?



Yes - the Kindle App for PC. You're in Australia, right? If so, here's the link: https://www.amazon.com.au/kindle-dbs/fd/kcp


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 22, 2020)

I've got them, thanks (I didn't get an email but)
And thanks for the beta acknowledgement!
*Screenshot...*


----------



## elvet (Aug 22, 2020)

.


Brian G Turner said:


> @Wyld-Cat and @elvet - _Destroyer_, book 1, Kindle version, is finally available on Amazon.ca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Brian. I got the app on my iPad, and have the books downloaded.


----------



## millymollymo (Aug 22, 2020)

I came here to congratulate you on the publication... and look at all the pretty banners! Nice one Brian. 
Reviews will happen


----------



## Andy Mender (Aug 22, 2020)

Awesome! Will give it a go as well. Thanks so much Brian!


----------



## Wyld-Cat (Aug 28, 2020)

Brian G Turner said:


> @Wyld-Cat and @elvet - _Destroyer_, book 1, Kindle version, is finally available on Amazon.ca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Brian !
My issue is with Kindle pricing!  It's like buying a book a month to have Kindle  Not to my liking!
I don't buy that many ebooks or books in general, but at least they are mine to keep! 
I'm sorry I am just not a big fan of Kindle ! ! !

How much is Kindle Unlimited in Canada?
It's available for CDN*$9.99* a month and you can cancel anytime. Try it free for 30 days.
Q: How can I access Kindle Unlimited books?
A: You can find Kindle Unlimited books everywhere you shop for Kindle books today.


----------



## Juliana (Aug 28, 2020)

Congratulations Brian! I love the covers.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 29, 2020)

I like Kindle Unlimited because, yes, there are some months where I only find one book I want to read on KU, and that makes the price seem high ... but then I factor in all the months when I read three, four, or five books for that same price, and it looks like a very good deal indeed.  Binge-reading a series I had not been familiar with before can be a particular pleasure when discovering a new-to-me author, whose work I might not have even tried were it not for my KU subscription.

Also if you want to own the book (if, for instance, like me, you tend to reread books you particularly like) the price of most of those books to buy is usually quite reasonable. I have bought books I first read on Kindle Unlimited, because after reading them I did want to own them, and most of them were less than 5 US dollars to buy them for my Kindle device. 

But if you are not an avid reader; if you don't read many books in the average month, then, no, it's not a particularly good deal.


----------



## Parson (Aug 29, 2020)

K.U. is losing money on my wife and I. Between my wife 15-25 books a month, me 3-8. (Sometimes my wife buys some of her books, I almost never do.... one a month at most.)


----------



## J Riff (Aug 29, 2020)

Brian G Turner said:


> Click on the "buy" link  for "0.00" underneath - that should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry for the issue with Amazon Canada at the moment - the ebook is simply delayed, as for some reason Amazon.ca thought _Destroyer _was a public domain work and refused to stock the ebook. However, I've been chasing this up via support and expect it to go up very soon. Even after Sunday, _Destroyer _will only be $0.99 anyway.


typical, can't get it here without a fee.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 22, 2020)

One problem with this launch is that because Amazon approved the second book, _Survivor, _last, it appeared first on the Amazon listings. That resulted in a lot more people from Amazon downloading that book instead of the first book in the trilogy. Reviews and ratings for _Survivor _seem to reflect this, with a string of low star reviews because people didn't appear to realize it was the middle book in the trilogy. As one person commented, "There seemed to be something missing from the start." Um, yes - book 1!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 1, 2020)

Many thanks @tinkerdan for highlighting some remaining typos in the series, which have now been corrected.

If you want to update your copies to the latest versions:

1. Go to:

Amazon.com: www.amazon.com/mycd 
Amazon UK: www.amazon.co.uk/mycd 

2. Select the three Destroyer books

3. Deliver to your device


In the meantime, it would be wonderful to get a few more GoodReads ratings or short Amazon reviews from members of chrons - I think I have 2-3 at the moment.


----------



## Glaysher (Nov 1, 2020)

I've just finished and written reviews. Really enjoyed them.


----------



## saulfan (Nov 2, 2020)

Review of Part One just uploaded.

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 4, 2020)

FYI; Amazon US does not show an update available.
Just checked before posting this.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 4, 2020)

tinkerdan said:


> FYI; Amazon US does not show an update available.
> Just checked before posting this.



It doesn't show an update as available because it's only a minor change - but if you select to resend to your device, the updated version will appear.


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 5, 2020)

It might be a bit more complicated than that.


Brian G Turner said:


> It doesn't show an update as available because it's only a minor change - but if you select to resend to your device, the updated version will appear.


I'll figure it out somehow but probably not tonight.


----------



## Parson (Nov 5, 2020)

tinkerdan said:


> It might be a bit more complicated than that.
> 
> I'll figure it out somehow but probably not tonight.



I have my Amazon Account automatically do updates. You might have it also checked.


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 5, 2020)

No I usually have to check for them in my account. Amazon also emails me when they are available.
'





Parson said:


> I have my Amazon Account automatically do updates. You might have it also checked.


In fact I just now manually updated two Heinlein books and a few others while I was in there.
However I've tried resending these three, I've tried unloading them from two separate kindles and resending and reloading them I might have to delete them totally from my account to force the new one to load. Usually I get a message that the update will delete all my notes and since I take a lot of notes that might be what is holding this up, since it might be it can't error handle the update this way because it only has that warning message with the actual update link. 

I might have to try deleting all the notes before I get to out there with it. 

On another note: are these changes in the paper editions? I eventually want to put the paper editions next to Brian's other book.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 5, 2020)

I did delete the versions on my Fire tablet first. 



tinkerdan said:


> On another note: are these changes in the paper editions? I eventually want to put the paper editions next to Brian's other book.



Yes, changed all round, thank you.


----------

